# Should I give in and take benzos?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Is taking benzos a can of worms that makes things worse in the end? Or can you take them to get through a day where you have responsibilities then put them away til you have another outing to face?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it won't hurt you if you take a benzo once in a while,mainly to help you in some situations.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes you probably should (I have read some or all of your posts describing your suffering, ofcourse I?m not a doctor). Just dont take them several times a day in high dosages so that you become tolerant and addicted and end up using them for years. But "normal" use was really a lifesaver for me.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

if you do, try klonopin (clonazapam), it is the best one to take therapeutically (has a long half-life) and seems to be more effective for DPD than other benzos. probably somewhat less addictive too, although any benzo can be habit forming. i take it....worked great for me for a while, now just so so. tolerance. can also make you depressed if you take too much or take it long term.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

what the previous poster said i agree with, i've been on klonopin for about 3 years. Pretty much cured my DP, i still have bouts, but if ur struggling deff try it, it may get to a point where you're addicted, but i'm ok with being on klonopin for the rest of my life if it means living DP free, its about the quality, not the length, gotta think of it that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

what the previous poster said i agree with, i've been on klonopin for about 3 years. Pretty much cured my DP, i still have bouts, but if ur struggling deff try it, it may get to a point where you're addicted, but i'm ok with being on klonopin for the rest of my life if it means living DP free, its about the quality, not the length, gotta think of it that way.


----------

